# another newbie!!



## MyKindaMagic (Oct 9, 2008)

hey im MyKindaMagic i chose this name because i love horses, and they are definatly my kind magic.

i own 2 horses, Pinky 15hh dapple chestnut standardbred mare she is 17, and Jet he is a 16.3hh black thoroughbred gelding he is also 17.

they are my world and i dont know how i could survive without them! 
i have not long started riding at the start of the year i knew nothing about horses, i didn't even know the proper terms, mare gelding stallion ect, let alone know how to handle/ride a horse, but now i am competent ebough to do absolutely everything and anything with my horses and have just learnt how to canter!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum Magic! glad to have ya


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of horses and the forum!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard hun!!! Kick back and enjoy our site!!!


----------



## RhondaL (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard! I'm new here, too. This is a friendly place.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY THERE AND WELCOME!! the forum has a bunch of great features that are coming in the future, and there are great people to talk to . welcome to the horse world!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.
P.S. I moved this to the Meet the Community section.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Welcome! This site is amazing.


----------



## MyKindaMagic (Oct 9, 2008)

hey thanks, i live in merredin western australia by the way lol, WOW omg i didn't realise hoe diverse this site is!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

we're a pretty diverse bunch ;-) 

welcome aboard!


----------

